

Amazon Kindle Asks Me to Unpublish My Books - kpgraham
http://www.cthreepo.com/blog/2012/06/amazon-asks-me-to-unpublish-my-books.shtml
Because my Kindle books are based on things I published on the internet, they assume that I don't own the rights. They are telling to prove that I own the words that I wrote, or the books will be removed from Amazon.
They want links to everywhere my content has appeared.
======
TwiztidK
I actually see this as a good thing. Occasionally people will publish e-books
using content that doesn't belong them, such as a compilation of someone
else's articles, etc. This action proves that Amazon is trying to crack down
on that sort of thing, which helps protect both customers and other authors.

I also think Amazon chose a decent method to verify the material by not simply
pulling the plug on it and giving the authors a chance to respond.

------
Anderkent
Would be easier to read if not for the yellow font on bright brown
background... But hey, I know how to remove background images from web pages
now.

~~~
kpgraham
Ugly web pages are memorable web pages. I instantly forget the pretty sites.
In the words of Evan Llewellyn Evans: Irritate!

